# Some new Summer of Fliers rumours



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

From Stickmonkey



Stickmonkey said:


> Some updates.
> 
> To the business at hand, this is what I know.
> 
> ...


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I can't wait to see the flyers.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hydra kit would be nice.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Hydra kit would be nice.


It would indeed.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

And I was hoping for the Storm Raven being opened up to all SM Chapters!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

And I was hoping for a plastic Thunderhawk. 

Excited for the new Tyranids stuff though, especially an Old One Eye resculpt.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

we all want a plastic thunderhawk that isnt over 1000 canadian katie. lol.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Why does GW hate Eldar!!! Last year we got 2 kits. One that looked horrible and has kept me away from fire prisms since and the other one was for a entry in the codex that is very hard to use effectively. 

I just hope that waiting will yield some good Eldar stuff in the long run.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I was under the impression that both DE flyers were going to come out in June. Though I suppose that your find could just mean its not included in White Dwarf.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Were the hell is my hellblade you GW scum! No seriously though I am surprised they their not realesing one, looks like I still have to drop 150$ at FW....sadness overwhelming.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Why does GW hate Eldar!!! Last year we got 2 kits. One that looked horrible and has kept me away from fire prisms since and the other one was for a entry in the codex that is very hard to use effectively.
> 
> I just hope that waiting will yield some good Eldar stuff in the long run.


Chances are they'll be the very first codex done for the next edition.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Phil Kelly is slated to write the rules once again.

Before deployment, roll a D6. On a 2+, you win. On a 1, you may choose to play the game, or continue rerolling until you get a better result.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm gonna take that rule and run with it at 'Ard Boyz


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nids stuff = awesome. 

I had heard the whispered rumors of the tyrannofex and plastic tyrant/swarm lord at my local GW a month or so ago. I guess I will wait to see how it looks before I try and convert that orc arachnarok kit I have had my eye on...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Why does GW hate Eldar!!! Last year we got 2 kits. One that looked horrible and has kept me away from fire prisms since and the other one was for a entry in the codex that is very hard to use effectively.
> 
> I just hope that waiting will yield some good Eldar stuff in the long run.


You're getting an IAB, calm down.

@ Vaz,
Let’s try not to go chicken little just yet, he also wrote CE.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dark Eldar was one of the best Codices written to date. But Phil Kelly has a reserved place for Craftworld Eldar that makes Space Wolves look tame and uncompetitive while Mat Ward fluff writing will be as easily swallowed as slightly melted ice cream, with an equally pleasant aftertaste compared to Phil Kelly's Eldar.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Dark Eldar was one of the best Codices written to date. But Phil Kelly has a reserved place for Craftworld Eldar that makes Space Wolves look tame and uncompetitive while Mat Ward fluff writing will be as easily swallowed as slightly melted ice cream, with an equally pleasant aftertaste compared to Phil Kelly's Eldar.


I am aware he has a raging boner for the space elves, but I refuse to believe he hasn't learned the lesson that OTT=Shit, so I am going to hold myself back from chicken littleing this one until it comes out.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well i cant wait for the kits to show up, i think that GW should release it all at one time, makes everyone happy.

not sure if im sad that theres nothing for Chaos/SMs.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well from what I've heard their releasing some rules for the usage of the FW stuff in the summer release, but sadly no flyers.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Were the hell is my hellblade you GW scum! No seriously though I am surprised they their not realesing one, looks like I still have to drop 150$ at FW....sadness overwhelming.


If it's not up there, that doesn't mean it's not coming. I know the Tau Barracuda is in production atm, and he didn't mention it (and I'd be surprised if it wasn't intended for the flyers lot)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I will take my chances, and spend the extra 40$ on the FW stuff.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am stoked about the Tyranid release!


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Im curious/dubious about the Ork "copta" is that a Warcopta (which I doubt as its a very new FW kit and would bo one hell of a pricy mould) or a Defcopta kit (which would be dissapointing as its not really a "flyer" and would have to be cheap as hell to stop me buying AOBR ones).

Could be a new Big Copta which would be cool, I dont see why GW wouldn't go for the easy money of a Fighta or Fighta Bomma kit as it would be a really cheap and easy kit to plastic and hell if they put £35-40 on it Id still buy 3-4 of it for my Apoc army.

Shame if it is a copta as would really prefer sumit a bit more Jetty. ah well self build Fightas it is..


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

For chaos flyers i can't see them being alto cheeper than FW anyway for the hellblade, for the helltalon, possibly

a baracuda, tyranid releases (well really just the terivgon) would be very nice, and they can't turn these into flying metal bawxes (yes i still don't like the storm raven)

ork copters will be there so you could take other weapons, surely rockets are not the only choice?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

We Space Wolves like to fight with our feet on the ground, so no flyers for us... we do IA11 though


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

If GW hate the Eldar so much, why is it that they have virtually every squad and option available to them as a released model? :wink: 
By that reasoning, they hate Tyranids faaaaar more...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

GW doesnt just hate the eldar or the nids they hate everyone equally except SM. Jervis has been seen plenty of time leaving cheap motels at night with marneus calgar and ward has had a really long love affair with draigo for years


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I know I'm committing thread resurrection, but I didn't want to create a new thread to ask if anyone's heard any more rumors about this? It is June already and there's been a surprising lack of rumors and/or confirmation of said rumors.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Summer of flyers doesnt exist, it was just a whisper in the wind.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Doelago said:


> It would indeed.


I'll pray for it 

But, I don't think we'll see it soon. Well, just need to find a good conversion material in replacement to the expensive forgeworld one...


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well the've just released a flyer for DE so theres still hope.

How many have flyers now?
BA/GK = Storm Pigeon
DE = Venom and Razorwing
IG = Valkyrie
Eldar = Viper Jetbike (sort of flyer/ skimmer)
Orks = DeffKopta
Tau = Piranha

So most races have some sort of flyer whether it be a transport or a fast attack jet bike type thing. If you include FW there are many more. GW may release special rules for it in WD like that Tank one they did last year. Its only just the start of summer now. Plus their bound to release more for other races.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

HOwever half of those you mentioned like the Vyper and Piranha are merely skimmers and are not built for extensive flying in the atmosphere.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well according to GW box art those skimmers are easily capable of atmospheric flight so at least fluff wise they can. Maybe thats what the new rules may incompass?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Chaos already has flyers, if i understand the situation there is nothing stopping us Chaos players from fielding anything in the IG and SM (and all their sub codexes).

But jeez it would be nice to get somehting new since September 2007.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> HOwever half of those you mentioned like the Vyper and Piranha are merely skimmers and are not built for extensive flying in the atmosphere.


Vypers according to my understanding are fully capable of extensive operations in Atmosphere, they are afterall supplemental as heavy fire support to Eldar Jetbikes also taking the Fusion Blaster Option a Tau Piranha becomes a very effective tank-hunter and so they are also very effective Atmopheric vehicles.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Vypers according to my understanding are fully capable of extensive operations in Atmosphere, they are afterall supplemental as heavy fire support to Eldar Jetbikes also taking the Fusion Blaster Option a Tau Piranha becomes a very effective tank-hunter and so they are also very effective Atmopheric vehicles.


They are also just about lame enough for the Eldar (and GW) to use them in flight missions, not only do our butchers and bakers pilot our tanks but also our air defence, this I am sure is the real reason the Eldar are dying out.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

True that. I always wondered why our artists were crewing our war tanks.

Hopefullythis gets rectified.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> True that. I always wondered why our artists were crewing our war tanks.
> 
> Hopefullythis gets rectified.


You don't you get accomplished and experienced pilots who might happen to be Artists right now but they've already been on the path to learn to fly as such or learning to be on the Path of the Mariner to pilot space ships. There just aren't enough Eldar to have dedicated armies and they don't fight enough to make it worthwhile. So everyone learns to fight, some go down Path of the Warrior other go down Path of Awakening or some such but they all know how to fight. An Eldar can throw a 100 years at learning to pilot a Falcon, then become a Sculptor without much problem. 

Someone like Yriel knows how to fight but he's never been on the Path of the Warrior, rather it was through Path of the Mariner that he went to Path of Command to become an Autarch.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> You don't you get accomplished and experienced pilots who might happen to be Artists right now but they've already been on the path to learn to fly as such or learning to be on the Path of the Mariner to pilot space ships. There just aren't enough Eldar to have dedicated armies and they don't fight enough to make it worthwhile. So everyone learns to fight, some go down Path of the Warrior other go down Path of Awakening or some such but they all know how to fight. An Eldar can throw a 100 years at learning to pilot a Falcon, then become a Sculptor without much problem.
> 
> Someone like Yriel knows how to fight but he's never been on the Path of the Warrior, rather it was through Path of the Mariner that he went to Path of Command to become an Autarch.


Interesting spin on the subject. I guess I found it weird that out of all the Warrior paths there is not one dedicated to flying tanks around and shooting stuff effectively.

Like an option in the new codex that allows a tank to be crewed by Aspect Warriors which give it BS4 and a little extra could pay for an Exarch driver which gives the tank skilled rider.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Interesting spin on the subject. I guess I found it weird that out of all the Warrior paths there is not one dedicated to flying tanks around and shooting stuff effectively.
> 
> Like an option in the new codex that allows a tank to be crewed by Aspect Warriors which give it BS4 and a little extra could pay for an Exarch driver which gives the tank skilled rider.


There are Eagle Pilots which are the Aspect Warriors who are Fighter Pilots.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Aramoro said:


> There are Eagle Pilots which are the Aspect Warriors who are Fighter Pilots.


Star Eagles, I think.


----------

